# Searching for photos!



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi all!

I know i've hadn't been here for a while now..
But for my new Dutch website i'm still searching for some photos of cute hedgies!

If you all could help me out, it would be really great!

I'm searching for these photos:
- cute young little hedgies, between 1 day old and max, 2 week old
- breeding hedgies 
- hedgies in a bath
- DIY hedgehog cages
- DIY toys for hedgies
- other DIY's for hedgies
- a set of liners
- a set of liners in a cage
- other photos who will be cute for my website.

I hope you would all be so kind to help me out! I only have 1 hedgie so i cant make all of these photos from my own hedgie.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Succes met je website  I don't have any pictures from that list (only cute ones  ) but I think there are enough other people here who will


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

dankje 

Well, if you only have cute pics, you may post them here for me? :lol: 
I can use almost anything though..


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are some of them


----------



## juuth (Aug 25, 2011)

i used two of them on my website, thnx!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What's the link of your website? 
Edit nevermind didn't saw your message yet :lol:


----------

